# Letting hair air dry without looking like a mess...



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm hoping to get some ideas or suggestions for my hair. I have short, chin length dark brown hair that is not super thick but also not thin. If I don't use a straightener, it usually curls/waves slightly in some spots. I live in Louisiana so I battle humidity constantly and therefore end up still having some wavy/curly spots even after using a straightener in the summer. Not all the time, but most of the time. If I let my hair air dry, it gets the waves and curls but only in certain areas. One side will lay flat and the other will be flipped out or wavy and it always looks fuzzy, even if I used conditioner. It looks like I went to bed with a wet head and didn't even brush it. Even if I wash my hair at night and blow dry it, I have to completely redo it the next morning b/c it gets the waves in it (I also have a cow lick in my bangs that swoops upward if I don't flat iron it) and trying to flat iron it or fix it usually doesn't work and my hair ends up looking dead or blah and then feels gross.

I'm just hoping for some suggestions or ideas on letting my hair air dry but getting it to look decent b/c I'm frankly getting so tired of having to blow dry it all the time. It's not long enough to twist up or to put in a pony. On the other hand, if I blow dry my hair but I use my fingers instead of a brush, it still gets that crazy, "you didn't fix your hair" look b/c it's all fuzzy and will once again look nice on side and crappy on the other. I also have tried going more than one day without washing it and I just can't do it b/c it feels so gross and looks bad. If I don't use conditioner, I can barely comb it or brush it and then again, it seems to be even frizzier than normal and usually feels like straw when I touch it. 

Right now I'm using Garnier Color Guard shampoo and conditioner. The fuzzy/frizziness isn't all the time and alot of the time my hair feels and looks healthy and shiny but it never seems to be completely smooth. HELP!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 17, 2010)

Use an oil based serum on just the very ends and if you're unhappy with the way your hair is, maybe get it pretty short or grow it out. I've had tons of haircuts, styles, colours and find hair in the middle is just really difficult to style.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 17, 2010)

^ Yes! I was gonna say try Serums for hair control. Shampoo and conditioner is not enough for styling and taming. There are also a lot of nice curley hair products you just rub in your hair and shake it out for more volume. also while your hair is wet, try those volumizing mousse. it will put some hold to your hair.


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 17, 2010)

I often try to dry naturally purely because it's better for my hair....but I know what you mean - results can vary!!
... make sure you style it how you want it before it dries...and of course...stay out of the wind


----------



## Nicala (Aug 18, 2010)

I have extremely damaged hair right now so I don't dare touch the flat iron (sadness). I have curly hair and I've been using bumble & bumble captivating curls (defining version). I live in southern California so I can understand the humidity. This leaves my hair looking extremely beautiful and completely defined and I have no such fuzz look going on. The price is a bit steep, but the quality is absolutely superb. This may be something to look into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## revinn (Aug 18, 2010)

Why don't you embrace the wave/curl? Put in some mousse or curl spray, and let it air dry, scrunching every now and then. 

I haven't used a blow dryer since I was about 13..so about 7 years ago. I always let my hair air dry and just encourage the natural wave. The best thing about that is the more humid it is, the bigger my hair gets, the better it looks. You can always use a bit of serum for the frizz


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I have fine and wavy hair and I air dry mine all the time. I only use a tsp of Maroccanoil Oil on it after the shower and let it be


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 19, 2010)

I like to apply some type of curl enhancer and twist pieces varying the size of the twist and which direction it goes. It looks crazy, so i only do this when i have a little extra time in the morning,  but then when it dries you shake it out and you get the beachy wave look. The i use a spray gel(i like redken wool shake) and spritz a little in.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 19, 2010)

I cannot say enough good things about Barex sun essentials hair oil, it is the only thing that allows my hair to air dry and not look like a freak show. I spray about 4-5 pumps into my hands (it's set up to spray on hair but I find I use too much product) and run it through the mid length and ends of my hair.  I classify my hair as "lumpy" which is wavy without any of the glamor. This stuff makes it all better. I got mine at Winners, I will be so sad when it's all gone


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Why don't you embrace the wave/curl? Put in some mousse or curl spray, and let it air dry, scrunching every now and then. 

I haven't used a blow dryer since I was about 13..so about 7 years ago. I always let my hair air dry and just encourage the natural wave. The best thing about that is the more humid it is, the bigger my hair gets, the better it looks. You can always use a bit of serum for the frizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, thanks ladies for all the suggestions!! ^^I do want to embrace the waves but it seems like when I do let it air dry, half of it lies flat and the other half gets wavy. I'm going to try some of the product suggestions and see what I can find to help it along b/c so far I haven't really tried anything on my hair. I like the idea of applying some sort of lightweight product to my hair after I wash it to maybe help the curl/wave look more styled or effortless. YAY!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

i'm having the same kind of issue at the moment. i like to let my hair air dry because i feel i use other heated products on it enough. but when it air drys it seems to go huge like a bush! in lots of waves, if i brush the waves out it turns to frizz. usually i just put some morrocan oil on the lower half of it.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Wow, thanks ladies for all the suggestions!! ^^I do want to embrace the waves but it seems like when I do let it air dry, half of it lies flat and the other half gets wavy. I'm going to try some of the product suggestions and see what I can find to help it along b/c so far I haven't really tried anything on my hair. I like the idea of applying some sort of lightweight product to my hair after I wash it to maybe help the curl/wave look more styled or effortless. YAY!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey we have the same hair! Wavy/Straight. My lower layer dries super straight and the top layer is curly.  One side of my head is wavier than the other too


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_hey we have the same hair! Wavy/Straight. My lower layer dries super straight and the top layer is curly. One side of my head is wavier than the other too_

 
LOL, my ends are what get so wavy and curly. The top just sort of slightly waves but my bangs can get that "Superman" curl from time to time too! Today I washed my hair as usual, then put in some smoothing cream I had gotten as a sample from Sephora, then sprayed in some Herbal Essences Tousle Me Softly spray gel and by the time I was ready to leave for work, my hair looked decent, if a little "big" so I pulled some of it back and it actually looks nice!!


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

moroccan oil smells divine, but it has silicone in it - which in the long run is bad for your hair.

proper argan oil is better...


----------

